# Liver Support



## knightmare999 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anyone have recommendations for liver support, whether blasting, cruising, or trt?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes. Water


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 6, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Yes. Water


Well, as simple as it sounds, you do have a point


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Yes. Water



We have had this topic up before. Doc is correct. Mind your habits when you're taking orals, drink good amount of water, and don't over shoot the length of your oral cycle.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 6, 2017)

So has it been proven that NAC and others are useless while using orals?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 6, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> So has it been proven that NAC and others are useless while using orals?



NAC is great when OD'ing on Tylenol but that's about it. Nothing has been shown to be a preventative measure as far as liver protection goes.


----------



## bvs (Jul 6, 2017)

Water, nac and liv52


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for the responses, everyone. 
Water is good for lots of problems.
 
I recently had some bloodwork done and my AST levels are a little above range.
I drink more than a gallon of water a day, but was primarily curious about additional protective measures, if any.  
Thanks again.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 6, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Thanks for the responses, everyone.
> Water is good for lots of problems.
> 
> I recently had some bloodwork done and my AST levels are a little above range.
> ...



AST being slightly above range is nothing to worry about. Tylenol, beer, or even am intense workout can increase liver values and nobody asks what to take as a liver protector when taking Tylenol.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks, Doc.  I train 6 days a week, and had trained shortly before getting blood drawn.  I don't take Tylenol and don't generally drink, but I never knew that intense training can affect liver values. 
I appreciate the info.


----------



## PFM (Jul 6, 2017)

Of all the organs in the body the liver is the only one capable of rebuilding itself, yet so many people are 'saving their liver'.

Doc nailed it: water.

End of story.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 7, 2017)

PFM said:


> Of all the organs in the body the liver is the only one capable of rebuilding itself, yet so many people are 'saving their liver'.
> 
> Doc nailed it: water.
> 
> End of story.



this and water water water


----------



## Maijah (Jul 7, 2017)

One time I drank myself to a liver level of 516.....40 was the high end of the range. Eyes were slight yellow, had tons of bloat, felt toxic. I bounced back no problem. Just can't drink a litre of vodka everyday......lesson learned.


----------

